# HOUSE, MD moving to Weds (verus LOST)



## csonic (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All - 

HOUSE, MD is moving to Wednesdays starting next week. Up against LOST in the 9-10pm. Both good shows (which I had a DT TIVO now).

From what I've also heard, this is going to be a permanent move too. The woman who play's Dr. Cuddy on HOUSE (Lisa Edelstein) was recently interviewed on a local radio station here in new england, and she mentioned that the Tuesday 8-9pm slot was only until the MLB Playoffs began and then HOUSE would be settling into their regular time slot on Wednesday's.

Plan accordingly!

Regards,
Craig


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

This is incredibly stupid on Fox's part. If people had to choose, they are going to choose Lost over House.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well this just sucks. I already record Lost and Criminal Minds. But, if I have to choose, I take House over CM any day. Oh well. At least this gives me an opportunity, which I haven't had at least for a few months, to say ......

BURN IN HELL FOX!!!!!!


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

This is unclear. Futon critics says after the repeat and the hiatus it will be Tuesdays at 9pm. Fox says:
(via http://fox.com/house/index.htm)
"Tuesday is the last night that HOUSE airs at 8/7c."

There may be a link there but my browser doesn't see it.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

bodosom said:


> This is unclear. Futon critics says after the repeat and the hiatus it will be Tuesdays at 9pm. Fox says:
> (via http://fox.com/house/index.htm)
> "Tuesday is the last night that HOUSE airs at 8/7c."
> 
> There may be a link there but my browser doesn't see it.


That makes more sense. 9:00 Wednesday is American Idol's time slot, I doubt they'd mess with that. Or maybe Wednesday at 8:00? I guess it all depends on their plan for Justice, which had doubts raised since they announced yesterday it is going on hiatus a week early.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

This worried me at first becasue I knew I had something scheduled opposite LOST already, but then I realized it was Justice I had scheduled so I am all good. 

Hopefully they keep Justice and move it to another night where I don't have a conflict


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

jstack said:


> This is incredibly stupid on Fox's part. If people had to choose, they are going to choose Lost over House.


Not in my house. I'd much rather watch a sophisticated (for American television) character drama over a crazy, patchwork, "keep you in the dark while we make stuff up" science fiction show like Lost.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have been catching House on another channel because I prefer NCIS. I hope it keeps showing on whatever channel that is. (I never know, I have a Tivo) 

I think it is USA.


----------



## ~ K ~ (Dec 27, 2004)

House v. Lost? That'd be a nightmare! The scoop as I understand it is:

House is moving back to 9pm...on Tuesdays...after baseball. According to the promo after the show as well as on the Fox site, House returned on October 31st at 9pm...October 31 is a Tuesday. It was made known before the season started that they were planning this time slot swap. Standoff will then move to the 8pm timeslot. The reason, they said, was so House could provide a lead-in to Standoff in order to get the show established.

Hope this helps.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

~ K ~ said:


> House v. Lost? That'd be a nightmare! The scoop as I understand it is:
> 
> House is moving back to 9pm...on Tuesdays...after baseball. According to the promo after the show as well as on the Fox site, House returned on October 31st at 9pm...October 31 is a Tuesday. It was made known before the season started that they were planning this time slot swap. Standoff will then move to the 8pm timeslot. The reason, they said, was so House could provide a lead-in to Standoff in order to get the show established.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Makes me feel better...I was having enough trouble with Smallville vs Survivor.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

jstack said:


> This is incredibly stupid on Fox's part. If people had to choose, they are going to choose Lost over House.


Not I.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

mportuesi said:


> Not in my house. I'd much rather watch a sophisticated (for American television) character drama over a crazy, patchwork, "keep you in the dark while we make stuff up" science fiction show like Lost.


Wow. Your witticism managed to insult American TV and it's viewers in one post! 

I like Criminal Minds, LOST, House and NCIS, but honestly, I don't know what time any of them air...thanks to TiVo


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

jstack said:


> This is incredibly stupid on Fox's part. If people had to choose, they are going to choose Lost over House.


Based on the Nielsen's, you're very wrong. "Lost" loses to just about everything it's up against. It got squahed by American Idol, and based on overall ratings, "House" will trounce "Lost", at a minimum in the 18-54 ratings demo.

Lost has been losing major steam. And the "buzz", reflected in the ratings, is that people are losing interest. And worse, the serialized dramas with such a heavy arc only lose viewers year-to-year, as everyone loses some viewers, but people tend not to join a serialized drama if they feel they've missed a big piece. And the longer it goes, the bigger the percieved "missing piece".

Unless "Lost" pulls some rabbit out of their hat, they probably won't see a Season 4, certainly not a Season 5. It's way too expensive a show for the mediocre ratings it gets, and it's inability to compete.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

That is why I quit Smallville. It is not the same kind of story arc as Lost but it definately has one and I keep missing large chunks of it. They repeat it in the summer but it seems sort of spotty at times.


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anybody have a link that confirms this move? From what I'm seeing it is moving an hour later, but not to another night.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

willbhome said:


> Not I.


+1


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

As I asked above, I'm still waiting for some confirmation of this, as everything that I'm reading says that it is moving to 9/8 central Tuesday.

If it does make the move, House will lose out. I'll stick with Lost and Criminal Minds. I don't usually watch things live, and that takes care of the two TiVos. It will all depend on how often I remember to set the DVD recorder or VCR.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

mhalver said:


> If it does make the move, House will lose out.


That's for you, and probably you only. Based on ratings to date, House will beat Lost, easily (at least in the key demos).


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

mhalver said:


> Does anybody have a link that confirms this move? From what I'm seeing it is moving an hour later, but not to another night.


I think the link to the House page on Fox's site is about as official as it gets. There is no change to a new night, just a new time, which has been planned all along. Anyone notice the little poll they have with one of the choices, "Revise my TiVo settings to record the show at 9/8c" ? Guess whoever wrote that little blurb does not actually have TiVo.


----------



## MikeKaz (Mar 11, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> I think the link to the House page on Fox's site is about as official as it gets. There is no change to a new night, just a new time, which has been planned all along. Anyone notice the little poll they have with one of the choices, "Revise my TiVo settings to record the show at 9/8c" ? Guess whoever wrote that little blurb does not actually have TiVo.


Why do you think that?

Suppose I'm already recording House (I am), and I'm already recording something else in the new time slot before House moves (which, if memory serves, I also am), and if that something is higher up in my season pass manager than House (doubt it, but possible), it won't matter if I want House, the higher up show in the season pass manager wins, doesn't it?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

MikeKaz said:


> Why do you think that?
> 
> Suppose I'm already recording House (I am), and I'm already recording something else in the new time slot before House moves (which, if memory serves, I also am), and if that something is higher up in my season pass manager than House (doubt it, but possible), it won't matter if I want House, the higher up show in the season pass manager wins, doesn't it?


Well, yes, but what's the point? If something is higher on your list than House, wouldn't that mean you'd prefer that to record than House? I don't see how that would change just because they're now on at the same time, so there'd be no settings to change. Maybe you personally have some logical response to that, but I doubt it would apply to the general public to whom the question was directed. Which leaves only one likely "TiVo setting" that the writer was referring to, which would be the time that the show airs, which anyone with a TiVo (that isn't still in the box) would know isn't necessary.


----------



## MikeKaz (Mar 11, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> Well, yes, but what's the point? If something is higher on your list than House, wouldn't that mean you'd prefer that to record than House? I don't see how that would change just because they're now on at the same time, so there'd be no settings to change. Maybe you personally have some logical response to that, but I doubt it would apply to the general public to whom the question was directed. Which leaves only one likely "TiVo setting" that the writer was referring to, which would be the time that the show airs, which anyone with a TiVo (that isn't still in the box) would know isn't necessary.


Before I start in, I'm not claiming that what follows is "a logical response"; if anything, it truly isn't.

The flaw in your approach is that you're assuming that everyone is very organized. My life is hectic; a new show comes on that I want to TiVo, I usually barely have time to set it up, never mind decide where it fits into my priorities right off the bat. Occasionally, when I have time, I'll go through and try to give that some thought, but usually the newest things I add wind up at the bottom of the list for a while.

Also, and maybe you don't mean anything by it, you might consider your tone when sending messages online. When I read your message I thought it was abrupt, bordering on rude. You were fine up to the point you started speaking for "the general public". A good rule of thumb is, speak for yourself and let others chime in with an "Amen" or "Ditto" if they feel so inclined. Another problem with your message is that you feel you know exactly what the writer of that poll must have been thinking. Perhaps a little thinking of your own would have lead to the conclusion that another possibility was that when the writer was saying "Revise my TiVo settings to record the show at 9/8c" the writer meant "Revise my TiVo priorities to record the show at 9/8c". Probable? Perhaps not. But possible.


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

Actually it said TiVo/DVR. I'm not familiar with many other DVR's but there may be some that you would have to change the time on.

And those of you who are saying that House would win, remember that ratings are not only a function of the show they are assigned to, but what else is on at that time as well. I don't have any idea what would win out, only that I'd stick with Lost. It is possible that Lost gets lower ratings as the other shows on splits the audience more than the shows on at the same time as House. Ratings really are only useful for comparing shows on in the same timeslot.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

mhalver said:


> And those of you who are saying that House would win, remember that ratings are not only a function of the show they are assigned to, but what else is on at that time as well. I don't have any idea what would win out, only that I'd stick with Lost. It is possible that Lost gets lower ratings as the other shows on splits the audience more than the shows on at the same time as House. Ratings really are only useful for comparing shows on in the same timeslot.


Not really. Ratings are useful to say how many people watch a show. If two shows go up against each other, it's reasonable to assume the show with better ratings will generally win, and in fact that's usually the case. Pretty rare that it's just a factor of what else is on, since that would mean there was a major overlap in viewers, and in the 10+ million viewer models, overlap is usually irrelevant. The only variable is really how much the higher rated show will trounce the lower rated one.

Also, House is increasing in ratings, and Lost is losing them. Yet another factor indicating what will happen should they go head to head.

In any case, you can only speak for yourself. The ratings speak for everyone. And the ratings are pretty clear - House will easily beat Lost.


----------



## stm50 (Oct 2, 2006)

For me House > NCIS > Lost so I don't mind


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

The Wednesday episodes are repeats... new shows will return 10/31 after the World Series (this Wedensday's episode is "Who's Your Daddy" from last season)


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

man... that would suck... it's bad enough at the 8pm time slot... as it's up against Gillmore Girls (which my wife has at the top of the priority list)

Up agaist Lost, I'd most likely watch House live and record Lost (so I can pause/rewind/etc)

Wish I had a couple DVRs or a S2DT/S3. oh well


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Aren't ep's of House now being flogged at MySpace since Murdock bought it? While the shine of "I can watch it online first" was around for premieres, I think that only shows that have already aired are available on MySpace...which keeps the site from cannibalizing the TV audience...or does it?
If I know that I can watch an ep. of House later...won't I be more likely NOT to watch it on TV. Reduces the sense of urgency...especially since we're not talking about the distance between broacast and DVD launch.


----------

